# Harrington 552



## texasarrowhead (Jun 13, 2004)

Does anyone know where I might find a Harrington 552 blank?


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

my good friend in galveston chris has his own copy to excact specs of 552 in galveston

*Contact us at:*​*Islanders Custom Tackle *​*6610 Stewart Road *​*Galveston Texas 77551*​_(409) 744-1054_​

_tell him robert fabian sent you_

​


----------



## bill hocker (May 9, 2005)

see big lou he may have one


----------



## BeachBumCSF (Nov 22, 2005)

Going to be difficult to find them because they are not making them anymore. If you do find one, you may be paying a lot of $$$


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

As of last week, Roy's had a bunch of Harrington blanks.


----------



## cubanfisherman (Nov 9, 2005)

*rod*

I have 542 10ft blank make an offer


----------



## BeachBumCSF (Nov 22, 2005)

Old salt said:


> As of last week, Roy's had a bunch of Harrington blanks.


They had 542, 555, and 720. No 552.


----------



## troutfling (Oct 31, 2005)

where is Roys located at looking for 542 for my daughter.


----------



## BeachBumCSF (Nov 22, 2005)

Roy's Bait & Tackle. is located in Corpus Christi, TX between Rodd Field Road and Ennis Joslin on SPID.


----------

